# What seats will fit into a mk4 golf?



## Vdubblemk4 (Mar 30, 2015)

So I went to a junk yard and found all leather rears for my golf. Now I need some sort of front leather seats. So far I know jetta and of course golf leather seats will work. How about passat? I don't really want bug seats or gti seats due to the fact I don't need the fold action since mines a 4 door. Any suggestions will help. Thanks


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

i think the passat seats may work too. the design for the track and attachment are the same but you have to consider the wiring for the srs system. any jetta or golf seat as you know will work from an mk4 and this includes the 2004 r32 seats


----------



## Vdubblemk4 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I ended up getting front leathers out of a jetta near me. Thanks for the info. Now if I can figure out how to wire the heated seats in I'll be golden


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

there use to be harnesses available on ebay or you can recreate them... might get the electrical plug-ins and switches from a junker http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2988358-DIY-Heated-seats-for-cars-not-pre-wired


----------



## Vdubblemk4 (Mar 30, 2015)

Well I have the switches with the plugs on the back with the wires cut off about a foot long with the plugs. Same goes for the plugs under the seats.


----------

